# Shud Sai baba sit on 22 crore seat



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 21, 2006)

Recently the God of Poors, Shri Sai Baba is to seat on 22 crore seat made up of gold.
The trust is having so much money, y it cant use it for floods releif, building schools, colleges, etc...???????
Wat do u say guys, now this issue has taken breath out of political parties..
& it has become so high profiled that religious institutions are also interfearing in this issue..
wat do u think guys, shud Sai Baba seat on that costly seat?


----------



## eggman (Aug 21, 2006)

You should be more polite while you are talking on religious subjects. Don't use words that could harm other's religious sentiments!
-tuxfan


----------



## Sykora (Aug 21, 2006)

I think they should sell the seat and use the money for something more productive.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 21, 2006)

agree with u , money can b used for education , rural area development....list is endless..


----------



## eggman (Aug 21, 2006)

22 cr is a huge amount. A lots and lotsa thing will be improved frm it.
Even if he has to be seated, then he should sit in it....for a week then sell it and use it.
It will both fulfill his ego and ppl will be benifitted


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 21, 2006)

money should be used for some other public purpose


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2006)

actually how many sai's are there?


----------



## magnet (Aug 21, 2006)

arra why 22crores.....when politicans make  1000 crores in scam.......go ahead and make 1000 crore rupees throne..then charge 100 buks per visit and all money goes to  childrens education.........i guess in 25 years all money will b neutralize plus gold price will go upto  2500 crores than sell it.....


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 21, 2006)

magnet said:
			
		

> arra why 22crores.....when politicans make  1000 crores in scam.......go ahead and make 1000 crore rupees throne..then charge 100 buks per visit and all money goes to  childrens education.........i guess in 25 years all money will b neutralize plus gold price will go upto  2500 crores than sell it.....



another good suggestion


----------



## Sykora (Aug 21, 2006)

That's innovative, but it requires long term planning, I don't know if that will go down well.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 21, 2006)

They're clearly making fun of the poor. Crores of people are living below the
poverty line, struggling with their bitter life. And these bastards have enough
money to buy a golden throne for a dead man, who himself was devoted to
the poor and hungry?

Another example of our shameless duality!


----------



## mediator (Aug 21, 2006)

Agree the money can be used to help poor and eradicate the problems in India. They are giving invitations to high profile thieves!!
I suggest throw that money in the crowd of our corrupt politicians........no one will come out alive of the resultant stampede then.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Agree the money can be used to help poor and eradicate the problems in India. They are giving invitations to high profile thieves!!
> I suggest throw that money in the crowd of our corrupt politicians........no one will come out alive of the resultant stampede then.


exactly....
and we can also tie all polticians together and throw the 22 crores worth of gold on them...


----------



## william (Aug 21, 2006)

The cost for the seat can reduced also.and yes they should do so.Bcause in his lifetime sai baba was an angel for poorer ones. He helped them.so the cost should be reducen and should to reduce poverty in our country.


----------



## anandk (Aug 21, 2006)

eggman said:
			
		

> comment deleted
> -tuxfan



ur comment is in bad taste ! 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> It will both fulfill his ego and



dont think so ! Holy Men are above ego's ! 
does not matter which religion ! 
its politicians ego which are and should be the subject of the matter !

no doubt, i disagree with this step. sai sanstha has done immense good work in shirdi; its time they used this money to do the same in other areas, than spending it on a gold seat.


----------



## chesss (Aug 21, 2006)

But the question isw what is his (sai babas) opinion? 
and who's idea was  for a gold seat



> Holy Men are above ego's !


 I have always wondered this, what does 'holy' mean . If its something not an ordinary man can become, how can an ordinary man decide/know that a person is holy?


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 21, 2006)

Take it as this point now atleast 22 crore of money stored in his  cofferes is coming out in the market in open circulation, to provide flood relief and education and blah blah blah we need money , not gold of course he might as well sit on the qutub minar as long as pays for ticket and hence makes some more money flow form his coffers into the open market.


----------



## the_devil (Aug 21, 2006)

if one thing in india is above money its religion. not all of them may be fraud but many are.instead of funding them why dont we fund some NGOs as they will help the needy and as they say 'service to mankind is service to god'


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 21, 2006)

I think in the forth coming film DHOOM 2 the thieves gang of Hritik will be seen after Sai Baba's 22 crore seat & with the use of tech instruments & bikes, they will steal it, ..... den only this damm politicians will realise it....

..wat do u say, should dhoom 3 be featuring the robery of Sai Baba's 22 crore seat??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Apollo (Aug 24, 2006)

Wait a minute... which Sai Baba are we talking about; the one from Shirdi or one of the fancy, modern ones that crop up every now and then?


----------



## mak1012 (Aug 24, 2006)

magnet said:
			
		

> arra why 22crores.....when politicans make  1000 crores in scam.......go ahead and make 1000 crore rupees throne..then charge 100 buks per visit and all money goes to  childrens education.........i guess in 25 years all money will b neutralize plus gold price will go upto  2500 crores than sell it.....


u cant charge to c it, you r charging to c god, and its not a good idea.


----------



## magnet (Aug 25, 2006)

mak boss than why do ppl charge 250 for a thali given to sai baba..when it has only 25 buks.............

if for seeing god u shd nt pay.....then its also true when there is acute famine in state why ppl waste on  something lik this when this 22 crores can save atlest 100 families and can bring them above poverty level.......


premchand has rightly told....when u r alive and a beggar no one gives a penny......but when u r dead  all comes to give a kafan(afterall in religion its considered as a biggest deed)
__________
nywaysnow the board has withdrawn the plan........


----------



## hanwant (Aug 25, 2006)

Well you have this much money to spend...if we spend half of it on some other good causes...it will help to remove povery..education for poor people..food...so many things to do...Please spend something on major issues of India as well...not saying to stop relegious things...but also provide a helping hand in other major issues.


----------



## freakanomics (Sep 10, 2006)

The matter is worship and devotion... If Sai Baba, sits on a 22 crore seat or a normal wooden chair....its the same. There are many other ways to show devotion to the " God of Poors". Let them sell the chair and give the money to some orphanages or for the  welfare of the poor people....there are millions of child labourers in India.....use this 22 crore for their welfare....let them lead a happy life.....get them education...let them have a great future...
I am sure god will be truly happy with those guys if we do all this

See there are many ways to use the money...USE IT FOR A WORTHY PURPOSE PLEASE.........


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 10, 2006)

doesn't matter, he gets the money , he sits on it and itz his right. what's the fuss abt. you may say it cud be the ppl's money. still doesn't matter as the ppl gave it to him on their own will. wud u ask billy why he has so much static money instead of giving it to everyone.


----------



## reddick (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah,it's his seat.He wana sell or sits on it.It's his mind...Wht to say here...It's a religious topic!


----------



## nikhilrao (Sep 14, 2006)

It makes no difference to SaiBaba. But it makes a diffference to the politicians.


----------

